# Snow Day!!



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure if they are actually gonna shut down the shop for the first time today or not, all I know is I won't be there  

We are right on the border between a snow storm and an ice storm that's supposed to last until early tomorrow morning. Even the local Universities are shut down...and they NEVER shut down. I attempted to drive to work this morning and made it almost to the highway before deciding the weather is just getting worse and I don't want to spend the night at the shop.

If anyone else is stuck with this weather, stay safe and stay home if you can! I just hope everything is cleared up before our local orchid society's show this weekend. 

Jon


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 13, 2007)

It is a good rule that if you don't have to go out, don't. I can drive in any amount of snow, and do if I have to. But there are always idiots who either don't think, or think that their expensive four wheel drive hummers will somehow help them stop when they are driving 70 in a blizzard. I figure it is safer to avoid the idiots when possible, or at least wait until they are all in the ditch.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 13, 2007)

the storm is suppose to hit here tonight into tomorrow. I sure hope it is snow only


----------



## dave b (Feb 13, 2007)

I went for a walk in the neighborhood this morning to take some photos to send to my sister in Florida. She claims to miss the winter weather. It was 'raining' ice and the wind blew so hard it really stung the skin. 4 days to show time. Better now than then.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's so pretty for the first couple of days.... then it's just cold and uncomfortable and dangerous. I'm really ready for spring this year! We're getting snow this morning, but just a dusting, it looks like. Over the past week, enough snow had melted that most of the dead grass in our backyard is visible  Winter.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm thankful that I'm off from work the next two days. I am helping out at the flower shop tonight and tomorrow, but that just means a 2 block walk. 

I am a little concerned about who's going to be doing all the V-day deliveries though.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 13, 2007)

It is most bazaar here, nothing yet. It's storming everywhere else, I think I live in the anti-winter vortex. Although the wind is picking up.....


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 13, 2007)

forcast now calling for 15-30" with high winds...sounds like blizzard conditions to me. I suspect the schools will be closed here tomorrow. I made sure I purchased a card and a gift for my wife today.


----------



## esungirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck guys, 
To think we are actually going up into the Mtns. for our vacation and wedding in March. However, when we are there we always remind ourselves, great place to vistit and that's it. Then it's back to the coast where our worst freeze in 20+ years was last month. The growers lost alot of their avacado and citrus crops because we got into the teen and 20's. So I wish the best for you all. Hang in there and like Rob said, aviod the fools in the Hummers!
Erin


----------



## Heather (Feb 14, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> forcast now calling for 15-30" with high winds...sounds like blizzard conditions to me. I suspect the schools will be closed here tomorrow. I made sure I purchased a card and a gift for my wife today.



We stayed open until after 7 last night and had lots of early men in, worried about the snow.  
Good boys. 


So far no more than a dusting here.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 15, 2007)

My work, Air Force Base, was closed the last 2 days because of the storm. I am glad it came this week and not this weekend. It would have killed our show.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2007)

i stayed in all day yesterday (it was my sunday as i work an odd week).
we got ice with about a quarter inch of snow.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 15, 2007)

Definitely glad it didn't cancel the show this year (again!). It did cancel the monthly meeting though, so at least I didn't feel bad when I got off work at 10pm.

Jon


----------

